# [OT] Gnomemeeting o skype?

## ultimodruido

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> comunque volgio in questa sede pubblicizzare l'utilizzo di skype che consente la telefonata diretta via voce... a me piace di più assai

 

Allora io voto per Gnomemeeting!!!!  :Laughing: 

ciao!

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora io voto per Gnomemeeting!!!! 
> 
> ciao!

 

Puoi proporlo in un altro post, manon incasiniamo questo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Splittato da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=238438 [/MOD]

----------

## gutter

I MOD sono sempre attentissimi  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> comunque volgio in questa sede pubblicizzare l'utilizzo di skype che consente la telefonata diretta via voce...

 

1. Se tu mi chiami con skype io devo interrompere quello che sto facendo per rispondere, con un jabber qualsiasi invece posso scegliere se rispondere subito o tra due minuti.

2. Non tutti (io per primo) hanno un microfono attaccato al PC.

3. Chi viaggia con il 56k (oppure in quel momento ha la sua banda ADSL in uscita occupata) mal digerirebbe l'uscita del traffico voce

DSenza dimenticare il punto 0:

```
emerge -s skype

...

License:     skype-eula
```

A me la parola eula non mi piace  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

parliamo di gnomemeeting...

h323.. quindi non esce senza problema dal nat!!

in questo caso skype e' meglio!

ciao

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao, io non ne so molto di reti, pero sono dietro un proxy che offre anche servizio h323... cosi  riesco a tel a casa senza problemi (e spendendo poco) ho provato anche skype, ma non sono nemmeno riuscito a vedere se in miei erano o meno collegati... il mio voto per gnomemeeting partiva da questa semplice considerazione... e poi posso scegliere il codec audio cosi anche se i miei hanno una 56K si sente senza problemi di nessun tipo...

alla prox ciao nic

ps non l'ho citato per fare casino o confusione, piu per far sapere che è un'opzione che funziona! ciao nic

----------

## Cazzantonio

con skype chiami anche sui fissi a 2 centesimi di euro (italia), e ancora meno per l'estero

Direi che la possibilità di metterlo in quel posto alla telecom non è da sottovalutare   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> Ciao, io non ne so molto di reti, pero sono dietro un proxy che offre anche servizio h323... 

 

bhe sei fortunato  :Smile: 

purtroppo non e' sempre cosi'..

e in questi casi skype va sicuramente meglio!

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

io come molti sono nattato ed in effetti per utilizzare gnomemeeting 

ho dovuto aprire e rdirezionare sulla mia (su una delle mie macchine)

macchina un bel po di porte, cosa che mi infastidisce alquanto....

effettivamente skype lavora senza alcun tipo di problema e bene, ma gnomemeeting offre parecchie funzionalità in piu' come il video ad esempio

cosa che skype al momento nn offre e che potenzialmente potrebbe implementare in futuro....

(l'importante è che nn utilizzino lo stesso approccio del supporto audio -_-" ovvero che facciano le cose per bene)

----------

## federico

 *xchris wrote:*   

> parliamo di gnomemeeting...
> 
> h323.. quindi non esce senza problema dal nat!!
> 
> in questo caso skype e' meglio!
> ...

 

Io non sono mai riuscito a farlo andare in nat, devo puntualmente aprire una vpn con chi intendo parlare, quindi posso parlare solo con amici "skillati" :/

----------

## koma

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   parliamo di gnomemeeting...
> 
> h323.. quindi non esce senza problema dal nat!!
> 
> in questo caso skype e' meglio!
> ...

 Fede io semplicemente chiamo chi è fuori dal nat

così lui fa da "server" poi una volta che si crea il ponte tcp/ip si è apposto ^_^

----------

## lopio

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> così lui fa da "server" poi una volta che si crea il ponte tcp/ip si è apposto ^_^

 

ciao mi spieghi in 2 parole come questo avviene. Mi apsetto che il nat blocchi la fase di handshake perche' i pacchtti SYN provenienti dall'esterno vengono bloccati.skype dovrebbe aggirare questo passaggio appoggiandosi ad un server esterno ma tecnicamente come fa?

grazie ciao

----------

## koma

nn ne ho idea ma funziona e teoricamente sembra che ciò nn dia problemi ^_^

----------

## federico

 *koma wrote:*   

> Fede io semplicemente chiamo chi è fuori dal nat
> 
> così lui fa da "server" poi una volta che si crea il ponte tcp/ip si è apposto ^_^

 

Non mi pare che funzioni proprio cosi' la transazione, pero' se ti funziona... Ad ogni modo forse tu non hai una rete in casa e non hai due nat davanti alla connessione in uscita ?

----------

